

NYC SEEDSTART Summer 2010 Program  - agotterer
http://www.nycseed.com/seedstart.html

======
JimBastard
Yeah good luck with SeedStart Summer Program.....

why don't you ask them who the winners were last year? there weren't' any.
Owen and his buddies are just culling NYC for possible good ideas to poach,
huge waste of me and my teams time.

from the site, "We will give up to 10 teams a small amount of funding, space,
and mentorship in exchange for a small piece of equity in whatever they
build."

be sure to realize that "up to 10" is a fancy way of saying "zero" or "none"

